# The 30 Day Bloomberg Challenge



## tollbridge (28 August 2020)

Hi ASF

I first joined this forum back in 2009 when I was a retail Day Trader straight out of school. Since then I'd like to think I've grown up a little and I've enjoyed a career as both a retail trader and stockbroker. I have witnessed first-hand the difference between the level of news and information made available to the general public versus that of institutional professionals. I now work as an Independent Finance Journalist for News.Broker and I've decided to embark on the following challenge to prove the power of access to quality fundamental news and analysis.

For the next 30 days (commencing Monday), I'll be trading the ASX exclusively on the news and data on the Bloomberg Professional terminal. I will start with $27k in virtual funds and will attempt to double it and thereby have the terminal theoretically pay for itself. 

Every single trade will be broadcast live via discord and in near real-time on the News.Broker website. My website does not have paywalls- everything is 100% free of charge. I'm NOT doing this for financial reasons, I instead want to bring attention to the issue of information inequality that is the financial news. 

Please visit my website at news.broker for more information and join me on discord for continuous coverage of the challenge. I'll be making this as educational and entertaining as possible.

Thanks

Alex.


----------



## ducati916 (28 August 2020)

tollbridge said:


> Hi ASF
> 
> I first joined this forum back in 2009 when I was a retail Day Trader straight out of school. Since then I'd like to think I've grown up a little and I've enjoyed a career as both a retail trader and stockbroker. I have witnessed first-hand the difference between the level of news and information made available to the general public versus that of institutional professionals. I now work as an Independent Finance Journalist for News.Broker and I've decided to embark on the following challenge to prove the power of access to quality fundamental news and analysis.
> 
> ...





Are you going to update here or only on the news.broker site?

jog on
duc


----------

